# [PORTAGE] Attenzione! la categoria net-www verra' eliminata!

## FonderiaDigitale

per chi non ha letto la GWN, non sapra' probabilmente che la categoria net-www verra' tolta dall'albero di portage.

questo non determina conseguenze gravi ovviamente, ma e' implicito che dobbiate correggere i vostri /etc/portage/* con i nuovi pacchetti.

inoltre, probabilmente dovrete riguardare anche il vostro tree di overlay ($PORTDIR_OVERLAY) e spostarne i pacchetti nelle nuove categorie.

sotto l'annuncio con le nuove locazioni dei pacchetti.

 *Gentoo Weekly Newsletter wrote:*   

> During the week starting 2nd August 2004, we will be moving *all* of the 
> 
> packages currently in net-www to new homes in the Portage tree. net-www 
> 
> has outgrown its original purpose, and the new categories that we are 
> ...

 

----------

## Raffo

l'avevo già letto nella home di gentoo, ma nn ho postato perchè credevo di essermi perso il topic  :Very Happy: 

ho anche una domanda...che devo fare con il portdir overlay???

----------

## Sparker

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> che devo fare con il portdir overlay???

 

Se hai un overlary di net-www devi smistare a manina i vari ebuild nelle nuove categorie

----------

## 4440

quindi in soldoni...... che accade?  :Shocked: 

----------

## kNemo

Dovrai cambiare un po' di path...

Ma da quando avverra' il cambiamento ???

----------

## Raffo

dal 2 agosto mi sembra, cmq la news è su www.gentoo.org...

scusate l'ignoranza, ma cos'è un overlay?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> dal 2 agosto mi sembra, cmq la news è su www.gentoo.org...
> 
> scusate l'ignoranza, ma cos'è un overlay? 

 

la PORTDIR_OVERLAY é la directory che setti in /etc/make.conf per far si' che portage la consideri quando cerca gl'ebuild: cosi' puoi storarci i tuoi ebuild, senza che un emerge sync li cancelli, solo perché non sono nel portage tree ufficiale

Coda

----------

## Raffo

@codadilupo: grazie mille   :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Quindi anche il file world e virtuals dovremmo cambiare, giusto?

----------

## Danilo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Quindi anche il file world e virtuals dovremmo cambiare, giusto?

 

Virtual a che serve?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

per il world >> regenworld

per il virtual dovrebbe bastare un sync.

----------

## randomaze

Sopratutto sono da cambiare i vari files: /etc/portage/package.*

----------

## Sparker

comunque dalla prossima versione di portage virtual non sara' piu' utilizzato

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> comunque dalla prossima versione di portage virtual non sara' piu' utilizzato

 

Si questo l'avevo letta ma penso che non sara' pronta per il 2 agosto

----------

## innovatel

temendo di fare danni aspetto settembre a mettermi la gentoo sul portatile (che devo ancora prendere .... )

terrò presente la info ... grasie:)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *innovatel wrote:*   

> temendo di fare danni aspetto settembre a mettermi la gentoo sul portatile (che devo ancora prendere .... )

 

Non penso che potrai fare molti danni

----------

## alkaid

riassumendo che bisogna fare?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## innovatel

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non penso che potrai fare molti danni

 

fidati ... non mi conosci  :Very Happy: 

son riuscito a distruggere una gentoo ... cercando di modificare a mano un tema di kde ... non saliva proprio più   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> riassumendo che bisogna fare?  

 

se non usi $PORTDIR_OVERLAY, nulla. solo emerge sync.

----------

## Raffo

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

>  *alkaid wrote:*   riassumendo che bisogna fare?   
> 
> se non usi $PORTDIR_OVERLAY, nulla. solo emerge sync.

 

o meglio solo se hai un overlay di net-www...

----------

## alkaid

,... ho fatto un emerge sync ma ora installando ho problemi:

--- !empty dir /usr/share/doc/aterm-0.4.2-r9/menu/doc

--- !empty dir /usr/share/doc/aterm-0.4.2-r9/menu

--- !empty dir /usr/share/doc/aterm-0.4.2-r9

--- !empty dir /usr/share/doc

--- !empty dir /usr/share

--- !empty dir /usr/bin

--- !empty dir /usr

>>> original instance of package unmerged safely.

 *

 * Hint: you can copy text from aterm to the clipboard by holding the ALT key

 * while highlighting the text.

 *

 * Caching service dependencies...

>>> x11-terms/aterm-0.4.2-r9 merged.

>>> clean: No packages selected for removal.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

 media-sound/sox

    selected: 12.17.4-r1

   protected: 12.17.4-r2

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in: 5 4 3 2 1

>>> Unmerging media-sound/sox-12.17.4-r1...

No package files given... Grabbing a set.

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: /var/db/pkg/media-sound/sox-12.17.4-r1/sox-12.17.4-r1.ebuild: line 27: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `"'

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: /var/db/pkg/media-sound/sox-12.17.4-r1/sox-12.17.4-r1.ebuild: line 47: syntax error: unexpected end of file

!!! ERROR: media-sound/sox-12.17.4-r1 failed.

!!! Function , Line 1294, Exitcode 1

!!! error sourcing ebuild

!!! FAILED prerm: 1

bash-2.05b#

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@alkaid: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=185481 . Comunque non penso che centri qualcosa con quello detto da fonderiadigitale

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @alkaid: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=185481 . Comunque non penso che centri qualcosa con quello detto da fonderiadigitale

 

Confermo, non c'entra nulla.

Il thread parla di modifiche alla categoria "net-www", che verranno fatti a partire dal 2 di agosto.

Quello é un problema che riguarda "media-sound/sox" il 29 Luglio.

----------

## cloc3

Aiuutooo!

Non ho capito niente.

Queste sono operazioni che non ho mai fatto e che rischio di stracapire, con consegunze nefaste.

Allora provo a proporre un mio how-non-to personale:

1.

```

mkdir /usr/local/portage

cp /usr/portage/net-www /usr/local/portage -a

```

2.

```
echo "PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage">>/etc/make.conf

```

3.

```
gentoo-ppc cloc3 # ls /etc/portage

ls: /etc/portage: No such file or directory

```

Bene. Questa directory non la ho mai creata, quindi è un problema in meno.

4.

```
gentoo-ppc cloc3 # cat /var/cache/edb/world | grep net-www

net-www/links

net-www/gplflash

net-www/epiphany

```

Invece il mio world contiene tre entry. Consultando http://dev.gentoo.org/~stuart/www-split.txt le cambierò così:

```
gentoo-ppc cloc3 # cat /var/cache/edb/world | grep net-www

www-client/links

www-plugin/gplflash

www-client/epiphany

```

5.

```
emerge sync

regenworld

```

6.   Verifico che è tutto sbagliato ed irrecuperabile ed incomincio a ricompilare da zero   :Very Happy: .

Adesso cerco di spiegare a me stesso la conseguenza di tutto ciò:

Quando faccio emerge sync, aggiorno /usr/portage, ma se digito:

```

gentoo-ppc cloc3 # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~ppc emerge mod_lisp -p

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/mm-1.3.0

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/apache-1.3.31-r2

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/mod_lisp-2.33

```

Otterrò sistematicamente lo stesso risultato e quindi continuerò a compilare gli stessi pacchetti, indipendentemente dalle modifiche eventuali del portage.

==> Dunque mai più nessun aggiornamento? Questo è un vantaggio o uno svantaggio? E se cambiasse l'ebuild mm-1.3.0, che è una dipendenza non net-www?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

L'unica cosa che dovevi fare era (quando verra' il cambiamento)

```
# emerge sync

# regenworld 
```

Non ho capito perche' hai spostato la net-www in /usr/local/portage

----------

## shev

La storia dell'OVERLAY è più semplice di quello che si creda: se prima per esempio avevi un tuo ebuild personale per una certa versione di un client di posta "superpippomail.ebuild", situato in /usr/local/portage/net-www/superpippo/... non dovrai far altro che spostarlo nel nuovo path (che creerai ovviamente) /usr/local/portage/www-client/superpippo/... adeguandolo quindi al nuovo standard.

Per il resto (i portage tree ufficiale) bastano i due comandi di fedeli, tutto qui.

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Aiuutooo!
> 
> Non ho capito niente.

 

Le modifiche verranno fatte interamente a livello "portage" dai gentoo developers, quindi quando, diciamo il 3 Agosto, farai "emerge sync" tutti i pacchetti verranno sistemati nelle nuove categorie. Tu non devi fare nulla.

A meno che tu non abbia pacchetti personalizzati (chessó l'ebuild di firefox-cvs) in Overlay. Ma se non hai definito la variabile $PORTDIR_OVERLAY quella parte non ti interessa.

Ok?

Stesso discorso per /etc/portage/packages.*

Ok?

Un appunto che non c'entra con le modifiche del 2 Agosto:

 *Quote:*   

> ls: /etc/portage: No such file or directory

 

Creala e lasciala vuota.

ho notato che "emerge -u" é molto piú lento se non c'é la directory.

----------

## cloc3

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> L'unica cosa che dovevi fare ...

 

Niente paura. Io non ho fatto proprio nulla.

Ho solo strillato, paerchè mi pareva che il cielo dovesse cadermi sulla testa.

Invece, "che cadrà è sicuro, ma di certo non domani"

Asterix (?)

Grazie a tutti per i chiarimenti.

----------

## kNemo

Oggi e' il 3...

Io Non Ho Ancora visto nessuna modifica a net-www...   :Shocked: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *kNemo wrote:*   

> Io Non Ho Ancora visto nessuna modifica a net-www...  

 

Pignolo hai fretta  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

C'e' il fuso orario forse..

----------

## kNemo

```

nemo@minasTirith [nemo] $ cat /usr/portage/metadata/timestamp

Tue Aug  3 16:10:37 UTC 2004

nemo@minasTirith [nemo] $ cat /usr/portage/metadata/timestamp.chk

Tue, 03 Aug 2004 16:30:01 +0000

nemo@minasTirith [nemo] $ cat /usr/portage/metadata/timestamp.x

1091549461 Tue Aug  3 16:11:01 2004 UTC

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *kNemo wrote:*   

> Oggi e' il 3...
> 
> Io Non Ho Ancora visto nessuna modifica a net-www...  

 

Ecco ora che ho letto meglio

 *GWN wrote:*   

> Nella settimana a partire dal 2 Agosto 2004, tutti i pacchetti in net-www verranno spostati in diverse locazioni dell'albero di Portage.

 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

